# Help With MID-Range Gaming Rig !!!



## Aj12 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Requesting help with sorting out some doubts.


1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:  Gaming (Battle field 3 , when it launches) currently Bops,Bc2,Crysis 2
    All Video    Playback In Full HD  (1080p), Heavy Downloading.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes, I am

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 60 - 65K

4. Planning to overclock?
A:  Yes totally gonna OC, 

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:  Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 120GB SSD (Boot Drive) & 1 or 2 TB HDD SATA 3 (Storage)

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: Want a screen with 1920×1080, Full-HD, 24" 

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:   8

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:  Assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:  May 2011

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:  Yeah totally

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:  Dont need a UPS.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Kerala ( Prefer to Buy online if parts are not available locally. if purchasing online ,please advice as to which online retailer to follow)

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: 
 Processor         - Intel Core i7 2600k

 Motherboard     - ASUS P8P67 PRO b3 / ASUS P8P67 b3 / ASUS                 Sabertooth  P67 b3

 Ram                 - G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL / CORSAIR XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C8 / Kingston HyperX KHX1600C8D3T1K2/4GX

 Case               - CM 690 II Advanced Transparent Side Panel / Antec Nine Hundred Two

Graphics Card    - Sapphire HD6970 2GB


Guys as you can see i don't have a complete configuration in mind for your scrutiny
and i am undecided on the  very few components that i have in mind as seen from the choices.
This is mainly due to the fact that i was initially planning to go with an x58 rig and soon 
changed my mind.

I know that it is a bit early since i plan to buy only in may,but i want to finalise
and order the respective parts,since they may not be available where i live (kerala)
Will the onboard audio controller  be enough for my needs ( gaming,movies etc )or 
should i invest in a proper sound card???

Also suggest a few online stores from where i can order parts at the cheapest rate.
I know that the list is a bit exhaustive and my requirements are a bit high for the 
suggested budget, but please try fulfill the requirements within the budget.And finally 
the main requirement of the system is that it should be FUTURE PROOF.


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2011)

@OP ur budget is too short for i7 2600K n SSD....



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|4100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Samsung P2350|10800
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2100
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*Total*
||64400


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2011)

*@AJ12*
look bro
your budget is pretty good but not good enough for the parts you mentioned
you have to skip SSD/high end graphic card for now

what you can do is :
1>go for HD 6870 1gb @ 11.7k and skip gaming mouse/keyboard and mouse pad to arrange a 60-80 gb SSD

2>go for HD 6970 @ 19.5k and skip gaming mouse/keyboard and mouse pad and SSD both

3>go for 6950 @14.5k and skip gaming mouse/keyboard and mouse pad to arrange a 40 gb SSD

4>go for AMD config to arrange SSD + HD 6970 but skip gaming mouse/keyboard and mouse pad 

tell us about your views......


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2011)

^WOW, nice suggestion *PIYUSH*


----------



## ankit0_0 (Apr 10, 2011)

my suggestion is that in ur budget go for a 2500k instead of 2600k

Processor-------------i5 2500k----RS 11000
MOBO----------------asus p8p67--RS 10500
RAM------------------G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL---RS 2500
GPU-------------------Sapphire HD6970 2GB-------RS 21300
Cabinet---------------cooler master Elite 430--RS 2500
HDD-------------------Seagate ITB 7200.12---RS 2700
DVD writer-------------LG 22X SATA DVD------RS 900
power supply-----------Corsair tx650----------RS 5500
monitor-----------------Samsung B2230(RS 8000)
keyboard & mouse-------logitech MK200 (650)
*total-------------------- RS 65550 *


----------



## ankit0_0 (Apr 10, 2011)

@techfreak manju suggested the psu for gtx 560ti and in my config the graphic card is HD6970 2GB so  650w and he also going to overclock so a little extra power supply will do no harm


----------



## Aj12 (Apr 10, 2011)

Piyush said:


> *@AJ12*
> look bro
> your budget is pretty good but not good enough for the parts you mentioned
> you have to skip SSD/high end graphic card for now
> ...




Thanks For pointing it out Piyush.

I Will go with the first choice and do away with the gaming mouse , keyboard& Mousepad , To get The 6870 & a 60-80 gb ssd.
I would prefer an 80 gb ssd.
Also Can you Suggest a Good 80 gb ssd (OCZ,Kingston,Corsair,Crucial Ballistics or any other Brand)


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ Actually in my experience gaming mouse is more about bragging than actually being a lot better. If you're not a professional gamer an ordinary mouse keyboard will do just fine.

And i like Piyush's suggestion number 2. For games you need a good GPU over faster load times (SSD). Skip the SSD for now. get a good GPU. Save money later and buy an SSD.


----------



## Aj12 (Apr 10, 2011)

ankit0_0 said:


> my suggestion is that in ur budget go for a 2500k instead of 2600k
> 
> Processor-------------i5 2500k----RS 11000
> MOBO----------------asus p8p67--RS 10500
> ...



I would Rather take the ASUS p8p67 PRO instead of the p8p67.
the gpu would be a 6870 and  80gb ssd as suggested by piyush,and i can even forgo the keyboard and mouse and use my old combo and its not that the cooler master elite is a bad case or anything , but dont you think i would be better off with a CM Advance II or an Antec 902 for future upgrades ???
Just a thought...

also wouldn't The samsung px2370 be a good choice for a monitor or would it be overkill due to the budget.. again this is just a suggestion as i am not familiar with the prices..


----------



## coolgame (Apr 11, 2011)

here is my recommendation

PROCCY	INTEL CORE i5 2500K(better for gaming)	11.3K
MOBO	    MSI P67A GD65(sli support)	9.8K
GPU	GTX 560TI/TFII/OC 1GB	14.8K
MONITOR	Benq g2420 10.9k
HDD	SEGATE 1TB	2.8K
COOLER	HYPER 212+(better stability oc)	1.85K
RAM	CORSAIR XMS3 /gskill ripjaws1600Mhz DDR3 4GB 	2.5K

PSU	SEASONIC S12II 620	5.4K
CASE	NZXT GAMMA	2.2K
FANS	CM r4 blue led x3	1.3k
ODD	LG DVD R/WR	0.9k
KB+MOUSE	MICROSOFT USB COMBO	0.9K
TOTAL 64.65k
​


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2011)

Aj12 said:


> Thanks For pointing it out Piyush.
> 
> I Will go with the first choice and do away with the gaming mouse , keyboard& Mousepad , To get The 6870 & a 60-80 gb ssd.
> I would prefer an 80 gb ssd.
> Also Can you Suggest a Good 80 gb ssd (OCZ,Kingston,Corsair,Crucial Ballistics or any other Brand)



see the prices of SSD are a bit high, so you can buy that later
what you can do is :

go for malime manju's config and change these parts

1. go for WD 500GB cavier black @ 2.5k (for OS and games...good performance) along with 1TB storage HDD
2. go for HD 6970 @ 19.5k
3. go for CM 690II @ 5.5k 

going for these 3 options along with malime's config will cost you 69k
so you are getting all your requirements fulfilled by adding 4k

OR 
you can go for CM elite 430 to reduce the price bar by 3K IFF you dont have any plans for future multi gpu setup


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 11, 2011)

@piyush nice options are provided..

@aj12 yup ssds are costlier..there prices will decrease gradually in india..u can buy it after couple of moths..instead, u can buy high rpm sata 6Gbps drive for os and games as piyush suggested..and go for any normal storage drive, will do the job i guess..


----------



## Cilus (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, my suggestion will be little different. Aj12, I think u want SSD for better performance. The best option of achiving it without sacrificing a lot of other stuff is going for a Hybrid Drive like Seagate Momentus XT. The 500 GB 7200 rpm momentus is having a 64 MB cache and a 4 GB SSD to improve read write performance and offers almost same performance of WD Velocirapor in half of the price.

So, in mailme.manju's config, modify the storage with Seagate Momentus XT 500 GB @ 8K, HD 6950 2 GB @ 15.8K or GTX 570 @ 19K. GTX 570 and HD 6970 almost offer same level of performance but now GTX 570 is cheaper.


----------



## d3p (Apr 11, 2011)

1+ to cilus...

Here is my config...



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i7 2600k | 16000
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
| Corsair XMS3 2X2GB 1600C9 | 2500
*Graphic Card*
| Asus GTX 560 Ti Direct CU II |14500
*HDD*
| Seagate 500GB 7200.12 | 1700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 800
*PSU*
| SeaSonic S12D 850 | 7000
*Case*
| CM RC 430 Black | 2500
*Monitor*
|Samsung P2350 | 10800
|
* Total*
|67000
IMO get a powerful CPU first then spend rest on KB, Mouse & Mouse Pad based on your choice. HDD can be upgraded at any point of time, so doesn't matter. Save more & get a SSD.

Optional upgrades can be like getting a SSD, 1 TB HDD & SLI GTX 560ti, if not satisfied.

Otherwise check Manju's & Piyush config....


----------



## Aj12 (Apr 11, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> 1+ to cilus...
> 
> Here is my config...
> 
> ...




I think ill go with ur choice of mobo & processor.Interesting suggestions buy all the others on this thread. good job guys.. but now I am mainly trying to increase my budget To fulfill the Original requirements, And i would greatly appreciate it if you guys could give  an exact figure for my increase in budget taking into consideration the following parts  together with the parts that i have already decided but i am still open to suggestions

1. 120 gb ssd
2. 2 tb sata 3 hdd
3. Cm 690 advanced II OR Antec 902
4.  Samsung Px2370

 Mobo Gpu &  processor are already decided ie 2600K , P8p67 Pro &  sapphire 6870 and as mentioned before i don't need a ups.
And guys since i am only purchasing in May i am  open to all suggestion....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 11, 2011)

Aj12 said:


> I think ill go with ur choice of mobo & processor.Interesting suggestions buy all the others on this thread. good job guys.. but now I am mainly trying to increase my budget To fulfill the Original requirements, And i would greatly appreciate it if you guys could give  an exact figure for my increase in budget taking into consideration the following parts  together with the parts that i have already decided but i am still open to suggestions
> 
> 1. 120 gb ssd
> 2. 2 tb sata 3 hdd
> ...



HD 6870 is worthless compared to GTX 560ti/HD 6950 

Msi / sapphire HD 6950 2GB / Asus Gtx 560ti Direct Cu II , Msi Gtx 560ti twin frozr 

Choose anything from the above


----------



## d3p (Apr 11, 2011)

Aj12 said:


> I think ill go with ur choice of mobo & processor.Interesting suggestions buy all the others on this thread. good job guys.. but now I am mainly trying to increase my budget To fulfill the Original requirements, And i would greatly appreciate it if you guys could give  an exact figure for my increase in budget taking into consideration the following parts  together with the parts that i have already decided but i am still open to suggestions
> 
> 1. 120 gb ssd
> 2. 2 tb sata 3 hdd
> ...



Ok below config is based on your requirements & increase in your budget.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i7 2600k | 16000
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
| Corsair XMS3 2X2GB 1600C9 | 2500
*Graphic Card*
| Asus GTX 570 Direct CU II |19500
*SSD*
| Corsair Fore 60GB [2X60] | 7200 [14200] 
*HDD*
| WD Black 1TB 7200 64mb Sata 6GBs/ WD 2TB 5400 32mb Sata 3GBs | 4500
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 800
*PSU*
| SeaSonic S12D 850 | 7000
*Case*
| CM RC 430 Black | 2500
*Monitor*
| Samsung PX2370 | 13500
|
* Total*
|85000 - 97000
IMO the previous one was good enough. Don't buy 6870 now, get a 560ti will be worth.

But seriously i don't think you can opt a budget increase of 20k & its not so worth. Its better for you to spend more on Processor, Mobo, GPU, RAM, PSU & Cabinet. Later you can upgrade any HDD or SSD at your own wish.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2011)

d3p5kor;1371100

[TABLE said:
			
		

> *Component*|*Make*|*Price*
> *Processor*| Intel Core i7 2600k | 16000
> *Motherboard*| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
> *RAM*| Corsair XMS3 2X2GB 1600C9 | 2500
> ...



the overall config is just perfect
but the case is avb. @ 5.5k 
and do you really think he needs that PSU?
even a VX 550W will be enough


----------



## d3p (Apr 11, 2011)

Piyush said:


> the overall config is just perfect
> but the case is avb. @ 5.5k
> and do you really think he needs that PSU?
> even a VX 550W will be enough



I have corrected it to CM RC 430 Black. 
Its better to have a 850w PSU & later on his demands OP can opt for SLI's, SSD's or HDD's.

For time being OP can have a 550, but to be more futureproof [specially in SLI setup's]


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> I have corrected it to CM RC 430 Black.
> Its better to have a 850w PSU & later on his demands OP can opt for SLI's, SSD's or HDD's.
> 
> For time being OP can have a 550, but to be more futureproof [specially in SLI setup's]



yup
if he go for future upgrade..then he needs TX 650 at least
but if he is going for elite 430, then its better to not SLI/Xfire
he should get at least CM 690


----------



## d3p (Apr 11, 2011)

IMO its not going to matter much, i'm just comparing their images..

For two Card CF or SLI, RC430 is not a bad option, until unless OP doesn't like the looks of it.

 *www.coolermaster.in/upload/product/6654/featured/top6.jpg


There's no doubt 690 is clear winner but Mid towers are limited options for upgradation like Water Coolings, Fan Controllers with 2 DVD Drives & specially coolers from Noctua....

 *www.coolermaster.in/upload/product/6607/featured/top5.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Apr 11, 2011)

*@ Aj12*

Yes even i would recommend you to stick with msi gtx560-ti twin frozr II oc instead of a 6870 and a 570 instead of a 6970 if you want to game at fullhd and have no intentions for a multimonitor setup(*6970 has 2gb vram and is ideal for such setups*). 

*Msi gtx 570 twin frozr II is 18.7k in smcinternational.in. Check it out.*

*D3p5kor's* config is solid so stick with it. If you are planning to sli in future, then go for the seasonic 850. Else, the seasonic 620 will do just fine. Pick one of the two system's depending on your budget.

You can also reduce the budget by going for *Intel DP67BG @ 8.5k*.

If going for a 60gb ssd, then get a normal seagate 7200.12 1tb @ 2.5k sata 3gbps to keep costs at check. You can always upgrade harddisks later. First get the system up and running.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> If going for a 60gb ssd, then get a normal seagate 7200.12 1tb @ 2.5k sata 3gbps to keep costs at check. You can always upgrade harddisks later. First get the system up and running.


 Nah man. I still dont think its worth getting a SSD. Prices still quite high, storage size taking us back into the era of dialup.

A normal Seagate 1 tb 7200.12 @2.5 k is enough


----------



## vickybat (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ I said *"if going for 60 gb sd"*. Never recommended it. But an ssd will be handy in playing its part as a primary os partition. Will speed up things.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 11, 2011)

Why don't you guy check the last post...using a Seagate Momentus XT HDD. It will offer you performance along with good storage capacity. The 500 GB is available in 7.87K in Techshop.in.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 11, 2011)

I think *wd 1tb black @ 4.5k *will be more than sufficient for now. He can add ssd's when the prices come down.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 11, 2011)

@cilus..momentus hybrid ssd is really good..it has got 4GB ssd bundled with mechanical storage part on the other hand..it actually speeds up the system and more than enough for op's requirements..momentus' ssd part performs slightly less than pure ssd but goes way ahead than normal hdd even than high rpm sata 6Gbps drive..

@aj12 u should get this one in affordable price than pure ssds..worth it..see the benchmarks

Anandtec - Seagate Momentus XT Hybrid SSD Review


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

Guys, whatever it is , I think buying a SSD is not worth now due to extremely high prices. Be it Hybrid or not. Best suggestion= 



			
				 vickybat said:
			
		

> I think wd 1tb black @ 4.5k will be more than sufficient for now. He can add ssd's when the prices come down.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 11, 2011)

^^yup that's what i suggested previously..let prices come down..but if he wants it now then hybrid is also good option than pure costier ssd..op's wish now..


----------



## Aj12 (Apr 12, 2011)

Guys i just came to know that the Z68 chipset is set to debut on May 8..
So should i wait for its release?? or just go ahead with the purchase??
Any suggestions??


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 12, 2011)

yup u can wait if u want and see performance reviews too..also bulldozer is gonna debut in june...but i think z68 will not be below 14k (talking about intel original)...btw where did u get that debut news from??


----------



## Aj12 (Apr 13, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> yup u can wait if u want and see performance reviews too..also bulldozer is gonna debut in june...but i think z68 will not be below 14k (talking about intel original)...btw where did u get that debut news from??



Intel Z68 chipset to launch May 8

Guys im sorry that i took Time to respond, but i finally came up with a config owing to all your suggestions . you may also may or may not be aware that i had a recent budget change and according to it anything below 100k is feasible.
and due to the change of budget , it can no longer be called "Mid Range" and The title may prove misleading,But i hope the moderators will cut me some slack.. as this is my first build.
Any way..

Processor   -   Intel Core i7-2600K

Moterboard  - ASUS P8P67 DELUXE (REV 3.0)

Cpu Cooler  -  Cooler Master Hyper 212+ 

Ram         - CORSAIR Vengeance (2 x 4GB) CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8

GPU         - MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC

HARDISK(S)

         PRIMARY
       (Boot Drive)

             SSD - OCZ Vertex 3 VTX3-25SAT3-120GB

         SECONDARY
         (Storage)

             HDD- Western Digital Caviar Black WD2002FAEX 2TB 


DVD Writer  - ASUS DRW-24B1ST

PSU         - SeaSonic X Series X-850

Case        - CM 690 II Advanced

Monitor     - Samsung PX2370

Keyboard &  -  Razer Cyclosa Bundle
Mouse 

Speakers    - Logitech X540  

Operating   - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
System

So there you have it... and Guys should i really wait for Z68 which is out on may 8???
and as always i am open to all suggestions!!!


----------



## d3p (Apr 13, 2011)

@ OP : Anything below 100k budget is having a countable value, so its better to make it accurate, not an approximate.

Here we go, with your new config.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i7 2600k | 16000
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*After Market Cooler *
| Noctua NH D-14 | 5000 [includes shipping]
*RAM*
 | Corsair XMS3 2X2GB 1600C9 | 2500
*Graphic Card*
 | Asus GTX 570 Direct CU II |18500
*Primary HDD*
 | WD VelociRaptor 300GB | 7500
*HDD*
 | WD Black 2TB 7200 64mb Sata 6GBs | 7000
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 800
*PSU*
| SeaSonic S12D 850 | 7000
*Case*
| CM Storm Scout | 6000
*Monitor*
| Samsung PX2370 | 13500
*KB & Mouse*
 | Razer Cyclosa Bundle | 2300

|
* Total*
|96000
Options.


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*HDD*
 | WD Black 1TB 7200 6GB, 64MB Cache | 4500
*Cabinet*
 | Corsair Graphite 600DT | 9000
*Speakers*
 | Logitech Z506 | 5500
*Sound Card*
 | ASUS Xonar DX  | 4200 
Regarding SSD's, this link will give you a idea of its costing & impact in your total budget.

**techshop.in/store/internal-hard-drives-soild-state-disks-buy-online-india-c-320_23_327.html*

Logitech X540 is out of the market, so forget it.....You can opt for 1TB, save some cash & get a Full tower


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 13, 2011)

^good config indeed..op can buy ssd too instead of velociraptor and 8GB RAM kit if it comes..+ups


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 13, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> @ OP : Anything below 100k budget is having a countable value, so its better to make it accurate, not an approximate.
> 
> Here we go, with your new config.
> 
> ...



100k budget and you give him a Storm Scout?? What happened to HAF X?


----------



## d3p (Apr 13, 2011)

He is not sure of his total estimation, budget of OP has mentioned less than 100k.
Now Check Optional Upgrades too.

*Why i have not suggested him HAF X ??*

Refer this link : **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1357987-post293.html*


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2011)

@aj12
if you really want to buy a SSD, then you can go for 2500k instead of 2600k to make a room for SSDs
here is a brief idea

*2600k @ 16.5k and WD VelociRaptor 300GB @ 7.5k   TOTAL @ 24k*
now...
*2500k @ 11k and Corsair 60GB SSd @ 8.5k   TOTAL @ 19.5k*

---just an idea---


----------



## Aj12 (Apr 13, 2011)

Since the logitech X-540 is out of the market , could you recommend a Gould 5.1 speaker system if not a good 2.1 but i would prefer a 5.1 since one of my main uses are for media playback & Gaming 
Also do i need a dedicated sound card or is the onboard audio of the p8p67 pro / Deluxe sufficient ??


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 13, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



.
How about Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B. Its definitely cheaper and performs almost at the same level if not better.


----------



## d3p (Apr 13, 2011)

Aj12 said:


> Since the logitech X-540 is out of the market , could you recommend a Gould 5.1 speaker system if not a good 2.1 but i would prefer a 5.1 since one of my main uses are for media playback & Gaming
> Also do i need a dedicated sound card or is the onboard audio of the p8p67 pro / Deluxe sufficient ??



Its available under optional upgrades. **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1372550-post36.html*



toad_frog09 said:


> .
> How about Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B. Its definitely cheaper and performs almost at the same level if not better.



Noctua almost kills all the air cooler in terms of cooling, only con is bulkier, but worth being bulky. One more thing it even kills H2O Coolings too.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 13, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Noctua almost kills all the air cooler in terms of cooling, only con is bulkier, but worth being bulky. One more thing it even kills H2O Coolings too.



.
.
The only con with NH-D14,apart from being bulky & costly, is that it is ridiculously noisy, with those two huge (140+120mm)fans. Yea one can remove the extra fan, but if you just got a 5k worth cooler, you'd want everything to be perfect.
If you check out tom's cooling articles, you'd see that Mugen2's lags just a few degrees behind Noctua's giant. Not that D14 is a abysmal cooler, just that almost same performance can be obtained at less cost.
.
Infact i'd advise op to go with Thermalright Mux 120. Its a beautiful product with low cost, i think less than half of what you give for NH-D14, and good performance. Oh, also it does not cover up the dimm slots like the rest of the big coolers do.
And i think liquid coolers just sound good. With high costs and average performance, its better to avoid them.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 13, 2011)

but where is WD VelociRaptor 300GB priced at 7.5k???

here it is for 14.8k!!
Western Digital - Velociraptor WD3000HLFS (300GB): Internal Hard Drives - Best Price Rs.14,800 - Compare India

here is my suggestion - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i5 2500k | 11000
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*CPU Cooler*
 | Noctua NH-U12P SE2 | 3500
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
| Saphhire HD6970 2GB|19000
*Sound Card*
| ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*SSD*
| Corsair Force 60GB | 7200
*HDD*
| Seagate 1TB 7200.12 * 2 RAID| 5400
*PSU*
| SeaSonic S12D 850 | 7000
*Case*
| Coolermaster HAF 922 | 6500
*Monitor*
| Samsung PX2370 | 13500
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2100
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech z-506 |5000
|
* Total*
|102300
D14 is big overkill!!


----------



## d3p (Apr 13, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but where is WD VelociRaptor 300GB priced at 7.5k???
> 
> here it is for 14.8k!!
> Western Digital - Velociraptor WD3000HLFS (300GB): Internal Hard Drives - Best Price Rs.14,800 - Compare India



@ Jassy: I was having that doubt till last week, but not now.

Check the lnk: *Western Digital VelociRaptor 300GB 3.5 SATA Desktop Hard drive (*
*
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...tegory_id=42&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=104*

I think **compareindia.in.com/specification/...-digital-velociraptor-wd3000hlfs-300gb/186632* goes out of their crazy mind....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 13, 2011)

OMG! thanks for that d3p5kor.

but my suggestion remains same due to this -
*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/182?vs=195


----------



## d3p (Apr 13, 2011)

@Jassy: now, we can suggest Veloci Raptors in Buying Guide i think......They worth that price tag.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 13, 2011)

^^see that link.


----------



## d3p (Apr 13, 2011)

i know SSD's are faster with high margin, but I was talking about budgeted PC [below 60k -70k], But lets not forget that they are pricey even currently.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 13, 2011)

but price is same.
i know capacity is much less but they can be used only for os and games being currently played.
along side a raid setup


----------



## coolgame (Apr 14, 2011)

@toad_frog09:u seem to have been clearly mistaken.the d14 is one of the most silent coolers around.
check this out
YouTube - Noctua NH-D14 Review


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 14, 2011)

Wish i could just paste the link to the decible chart comparing the noise level of various coolers.
But i am lazy. And I am surfing through mobile.
So would you mind if i ask you to visit tomshardware/anandtech/frostytech and have a look at their cooling articles.
.
Regarding your watercooling info, i can not argue with you less you read the last few lines of my previous post.
Carefully and slowly.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 14, 2011)

edited

i believe in live proof than charts even if god came down and explained me cause u get the liberty to tamper about with charts once u have the fame.not saying the sites are not reliable,but then,u ask anyone and they will recommend the noctua for its silence.i have had many users of the d14 praise it for its silence.just pm me when you get a better bandwidth to surf n i will give you the link.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 14, 2011)

First of, my dear sir, are you begging to start a flamewar or have we decided to just act stupid?? Cause either way i am ready.
Moving, I must say you have keen knowledge of technology. And i admire that, if not envy.


> edited



Excillent.


> i believe in live proof than charts even if god came down and explained me


You sir, then have a common sense. 


> cause u get the liberty to tamper about with charts once u have the fame.


oh now thats why abysmal magzines like Digit went rich overnight and got the Best Tech Magzine Award..by buying it. God. The economy. From now on, i wont believe a circuit's got a million transistors until and unless I count each one of those.


> not saying the sites are not reliable,but then,u ask anyone


who, exactly?? If not the websites?
 Ahh..i get it...local vendors.


> and they will recommend the noctua for its silence.i have had many users of the d14 praise it for its silence.


& I'd recommend the tight red speedos I am wearing right now. Would you not buy it?
Or speaking at much..err...intelligent way, would you not recommend something you have just cause you got it??



> just pm me when you get a better bandwidth to surf n i will give you the link.



Give it to me now, I cant wait to see what you've got to show.
.
.
For all those with below average human intelligence, buy what you see fit. I am just here to suggest & share and pollute mother earth.


----------



## Aj12 (Apr 14, 2011)

should i still stick to the coolermaster Hyper 212 plus or Go with The 
NH-D14. Or any other aftermarket cooler ??
Suggestions?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2011)

Aj12 said:


> should i still stick to the coolermaster Hyper 212 plus or Go with The
> NH-D14. Or any other aftermarket cooler ??
> Suggestions?



go for 212+
value for money product
and if you wanna do some heavy OCing then go for D14


----------



## Aj12 (Apr 14, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Its available under optional upgrades. **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1372550-post36.html*



 I didnt see that
Any way
My Final Config... for now

Processor   -   Intel Core i7-2600K

Moterboard  - ASUS P8P67 DELUXE (REV 3.0)

Cpu Cooler  - Noctua NH D-14  

Ram         - CORSAIR Vengeance (2 x 4GB) CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8

GPU         - MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC

HARDISK(S)

         PRIMARY
       (Boot Drive)

             SSD - OCZ Vertex 3 VTX3-25SAT3-120GB

         SECONDARY
         (Storage)

             HDD- Western Digital Caviar Black WD2002FAEX 2TB 


DVD Writer  - ASUS DRW-24B1ST

PSU         - SeaSonic X Series X-850

Case        - Corsair Graphite 600T

Monitor     - Samsung PX2370

Sound Card  - ASUS Xonar DX

Speakers    - Logitech Z506

Keyboard &  - Razer Cyclosa Bundle
Mouse   

Operating   - Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
System



Anything incompatibe?? and guys could you give me the approximate cost of the current setup?.My purchase is only in may and so there is time for further modification.. just so u know, keeping that in mind should i wait for Z68?? or just proceed with the purchase??. 

Your thoughts on this ?

Intel Z68 Express Chipset Preview: SSD Caching And Quick Sync : Z68 Express Makes Its Debut


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2011)

your above will easily surpass 100k mark
do you really want to spend 100k?

and no offense but it feels like you are not even reading the above posts


----------



## d3p (Apr 14, 2011)

All the best & keep the thread updating with the buys.........


----------

